# cougar threads?



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I know it is very possible that cougars do live in Michigan but with all the houndsmen in this state why hasnt anybody had dogs take off on a cougar track? I just find it very funny that nobody has any proof yet anyone who sees a large animal with a tail its instantly a cougar. I have seen stumps that look like deer and have had coyotes come in that took me a couple of seconds to realize what I had just saw. Is it possible that the dogman is really a cougar or a cougar is really the dogman or maybe they both are the result of what the mind does when you cant explain exactly what you saw ie: ufo's, loch ness, bigfoot, the jersey devil, ghost ships? or is it possible that 1% of cougar sightings are real and the rest are just hype( this is what I believe).


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Someone said there was one killed in Mesick Is it true or not?I thought It was but who knows?lol


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

True Story: today, leaving work, I talked to a man from the Michigan Panther Patrol. 
Armed with a camera, walking stick and _swwweet _MI PP shirt he was checking up on a report of a cougar in the park across the street. All of this occurred in the wilderness of Washtenaw County :16suspect


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Theres really an MPP? Thank god I feel so much safer now!!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Im with the MPP. Joined 1 1/2 years ago. I handle all of south Oakland and South Macomb cougar sightings. 
And yes, Im still trying to get confirmation on the Yates report.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

:16suspect


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

MEL said:


> Im with the MPP. Joined 1 1/2 years ago. I handle all of south Oakland and South Macomb cougar sightings.
> And yes, Im still trying to get confirmation on the Yates report.


The best cougar hunting in South Macomb is during deer season, at all the local bars.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I know nothing about cougars in MI, but I did find this picture:

http://www.sandykorners.com/manisteeadventure.html

Real or ridiculous? Staged???

I do know that the Chicago police did kill a cougar within the city limits last year, and this cougar did not show any evidence of ever having been pen raised.

Other than this, I don't want to step any deeper into this dogpile.ne_eye:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

REG said:


> I know nothing about cougars in MI, but I did find this picture:
> 
> http://www.sandykorners.com/manisteeadventure.html
> 
> ...


Im sure its not staged. Its a real picture of a cougar, proubley from 
some state out west. 
I dont think you are gonna get a perfect picture of a cougar like that as you are zooming past him in a jeep. 
I like the fact that he says that you can see cougars. How can you do that? The ONLY place in Mich that MAY have a couggar or two is the western UP.


----------



## 396cars (Jan 9, 2008)

well i do belive there are big cats in michigan it was about 3 years ago i found cougar **** in the wood were i hunt near carson city ,mi it was about 1/2 round and around 7" long and had hair in it . the year before and the year after i found it the deer in the woods were hard to find and they were not takein there normal pattens and i been hunting them hunting them woods for 15 years


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

#6 & #7 
:lol:


----------

